# Waking up at night with strange dreamy thoughts in head...



## Teresa (Nov 23, 2009)

Ive had this very strange symptom for as long as Ive had DP and DR. I wake up at night half dreaming, and half being awake. My thoughts are strange and incoherent... they are all over the place. I fell awake... but my head is not. I can lie there for quite a long time just drifting in a out from a dream.

I sometimes get it during the day also. If Im very tired or depressed... Strange phrases and words pop up into my head. It feels confusing.

I can only believe that its DP relatet.
Can anybody relate?


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2011)

yes I can very much relate. 
I always wake up from a dream....and since my DP I dream very vividly, and my dreams are extremely weird. Sometimes I am not even sure if I slept but just laid in bed with all these thoughts and picture images running through my head...
My thought patterns have changed a lot actually, it almost feels like my brain defragmented.
I try not to get too worried about it anymore...it used to cause me great anxiety thinking I had brain damage or was going crazy.
I feel that if I stand a chance at recovery I need to not worry about it, but I completely understand how you feel and why it concerns you. 
Are you on any sleep aids? I take melatonin too and that gives you more vivid dreaming.


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

Perhaps you have a sleep disorder? I had similar experiences...


----------



## Teresa (Nov 23, 2009)

I only take Paxil (antidepressant)

Ive never had a sleep deisorder before...


----------



## Clark (Jan 18, 2011)

I have the same thing, lying there in and out of dream and sleep not sure where I am, cant wake up, panicky, it has gotten better with time for me and hard work


----------



## RamonX (Feb 10, 2011)

Oh I have had periods where I had this almost every night, in a very frightening manner. I would also have it before falling asleep. Completely incoherent thoughts that I ruminated over as if they were completely logical. It would be interesting to find out if this is something that especially people with DP experience or that it is more common.
I know it is normal that before falling asleep your associations become more loose and disorganized, but it is different somehow.

I must say that I always tend to make associations that are less obvious than most people, and I think it is a sign of creativity. But I have often wondered if this vagueness of boundaries is also related to my DP and DR. It is hard to describe, but it is as if I always see concepts from different angles. Nothing is ever really certain or fixed. 
Interestingly one of the main effects of Marijuana is this loosening of association.


----------



## Teresa (Nov 23, 2009)

Thx people.... Its a very strange symptom. And I do feel that the antidepressant is making it worse. AND the fact that Im so freakin tired all the time..


----------



## DiscoStick (Dec 13, 2009)

It's like logic is thrown out of the window sometimes when I wake up.

I think I'm a father, a mother, dead, I get really confused about my relationship with people (recently woke up thinking I was in a relationship with a friend). It takes too long to figure out the simple truth.


----------

